# 10 Science Fiction and Fantasy Shows for January



## J-Sun (Jan 6, 2016)

Much like Brian's 75 Science fiction and Fantasy films for 2016, here's

Don't Miss These 10 Genre Shows Premiering in January!. (tor.com)

Six of them are on network television and I assume the rest of the world will get most of them at the same time or not too long after.

Have to say that it doesn't look too thrilling to me: I was going to give _Lucifer_ a try but wasn't expecting much. I loved _Agent Carter_ when it started but it quickly sank and I'll just be watching it as long as it doesn't keep declining but wishing it were _Shield_. And I don't know why I'm looking forward to the _X-Files_ little mini-series thing (people do recall how awful that was for many years before it was finally cancelled, right?) but I'm just hoping it picks up from pre-movie _X-Files_ rather than from I-quit-watching-it-long-ago _X-Files_. Only six episodes, so what the heck. 

Anything look good to other folks? Or did Tor miss stuff we ought to know about?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 6, 2016)

I too, am hoping Agent Carter lifts its game, because when it's good it's great. The rest, meh. Might give second chance a look and see where it goes. Yeah, like the upcoming movies, TV is not looking good. I guess the days of BSG are truly behind us. Sigh.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2016)

And although not a debut, we have Season 3 of _Agents of SHIELD_ starting in the UK this weekend.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 15, 2016)

I think that list pretty much covers everything on my own to-see list. 
Going to be a busy year!


----------

